# 林さんってどなたですか？



## Shatin

Hi All,
 
In the above sentence, I know どなた is a polite form for who. However, what does つて mean?
 
TIA!


----------



## Starfrown

I think it should instead be って, which sometimes functions essentially as a sort of colloquial topic marker.  Here, I think you could replace it with は without too much of a change in meaning.  The native speakers can probably give you a better explanation.


----------



## lammn

Shatin said:


> However, what does つて mean?


Hi, 沙田友!

I think it's a typo. It should be 林さんってどなたですか。 
(Edit: I find that some email system will display the the small っ (i.e.促音) as the "big" つ as well.)

って is a colloquial form of という.
It serves to quote other people's saying.

林さんってどなたですか。
Who is "Rin-san" (that you/they/he/she is/are talking about)?

質問に対する答：
林さんってわたしです。


----------



## Shatin

Thanks to all you guys for your help!

I copied the sentence from a book. Since I am just a beginner, I might have made a mistake when typing that sentence.

沙田友


----------



## Shatin

Incidentally a new question, if どなた is a polite form and って is a colloquial form, isn't it a bit strange to mix the two forms together?


----------



## rosa de japon

Hi Shatin!

林さんってどなたですか？（Hayashi santte donata desuka? ）
is very natural. We use it commonly.
Yes, "って" is colloquial form but not too much and also we can use it in little bit formal scean. 
We use this word between the co-workers, or to predecessors in the company, etc.


----------



## Wishfull

I think it is very good question! but I agree with rosa de japon.

I try to write from impolite way to very polite expression.
林ってどいつ？
林って誰（だれ）？
林さんって誰（だれ）？
林さんって誰ですか？
林さんってどなたですか？
林さんというのはどなたですか？
林さんとおっしゃるのはどなたですか？
林さんとおっしゃる方はどなたですか？
林様（さま）とおっしゃる方はどなたですか？
林様はどちらにいらっしゃいますか？


----------



## Shatin

So many levels of politeness! Hopefully I'd be able to master all that in a few years' time!


----------



## lammn

Wishfull said:


> I try to write from impolite way to very polite expression.
> 林ってどいつ？
> 林って誰（だれ）？
> 林さんって誰（だれ）？
> 林さんって誰ですか？
> 林さんってどなたですか？
> 林さんというのはどなたですか？
> 林さんとおっしゃるのはどなたですか？
> 林さんとおっしゃる方はどなたですか？
> 林様（さま）とおっしゃる方はどなたですか？
> 林様はどちらにいらっしゃいますか？


 
I think the last one belongs to a different register.

Doesn't 林様はどちらにいらっしゃいますか mean "where is/will be Hayashi/Rin-sama?" Or am I on the wrong track?


----------



## Wishfull

lammn said:


> I think the last one belongs to a different register.
> 
> Doesn't 林様はどちらにいらっしゃいますか mean "where is/will be Hayashi/Rin-sama?" Or am I on the wrong track?


 

I think the meaning is the same and more polite.

For example; There is a cloud of people. You have to find Mr. Hayashi whom you don't know. What do you say?

Who is Mr. Hayashi?
or
Where is Mr. Hayashi?
or
Is there any gentleman who's respectful name is Mr.Hayashi?

Who is Mr. Hayashi? is very simple and direct question, and at the same time it might have the risk of being abrupt and impolite, isn't it?

I don't know in English, "Where is Mr.Hayashi?" is more polite than "Who is Mr. Hayashi?", but in Japanese, it is true.

*Like "Who are you?" vs "**Would you mind if I ask your name?"*
*The sentence expression might be different but the TRUE meaning is the same.*

Of course I know what you said is also correct.


----------



## lammn

I see.  Thank you very much for the explanation!


----------

